# NYE Surge: Boom or Bust in your town



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Rather than going through every city sub forum I was wondering how you did on New Year's Eve. From what I am seeing it was a letdown for most but some made out ok. So how did you do? How was the surge?


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I suggest you go through every forum


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Surge was good... but volume of business wasn't that good. My riders payed a lot more, but due to lots of time between pax, I made about what I would on a normal Saturday night.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Bust in NJ. It came and went in about 2 hours. You would be lucky to get more than 2 surges that nite.*


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> *Bust in NJ. It came and went in about 2 hours.  You would be lucky to get more than 2 surges that nite.*


Hmmm I got more than two surges... actually got some really nice ones, but they were spaced far apart all night long until 4 am. I literally made the exact same amount I make during a normal Saturday night. Traffic was terrible compared to normal nights in my market, so it felt more like working rush hour for 8+ hours straight, which is part of why I like to work nights (to avoid driving too much in traffic, cause I want to actually enjoy my job).


----------

